
Does deep packet inspection mean the end of the Internet? - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/03/does-deep-packet-inspection-mean.ars
======
electromagnetic
So, by the same logic, toll highways are the end of the automobile?

~~~
mahmud
I have never received a single spam letter just because I used a toll highway
and the toll highway operator doesn't know about every other road I have
traveled, every destinations I have driven to or what shop windows I have
looked at while I'm driving around aimlessly. ISPs do.

